

Review My App: A Sprite Generator - hundredwatt
http://quicksprites.com
After seeing DHH's keynote at RailsConf and http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2336-using-css-sprites-with-rails-helper-methods, I decided to try and build a better Sprite Generator. I don't want to bias any potential reviewers, so that's all I'll say for now. If this gets a good response, I'll post some further details in a few hours.
======
yason
File uploads are terrible.

I was looking for the single textbox where you could paste an URL and the
generator would then crawl either that page (or the page and all its subpages)
and produce a montage of all images found, along with the corresponding CSS.

Now that would have been not only possible but really simple!

------
hundredwatt
After seeing DHH's keynote at RailsConf and
[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2336-using-css-sprites-
with-r...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2336-using-css-sprites-with-rails-
helper-methods), I decided to try and build a better Sprite Generator. I don't
want to bias any potential reviewers, so that's all I'll say for now. If this
gets a good response, I'll post some further details in a few hours.

------
devmonk
I wish this could be done server-side.

In Rails maybe you could put all of your images in one directory, as an
initializer or on demand it would create a sprite image, and it could
automatically handle the rest as well.

------
mattcofer
Your web application looks quick, simple and to the point. I like it!

